# Triton Router & Router Raizer



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't want to reach under my Rockler table to raise the bits in my Triton 3-1/4 HP, so was thinking of the Router Raizer - a spindle mechanism that replaces the one in the plunge router for use in or out of a table. It comes with a spin handle for above table bit height adjustment. And best of all, it's only $89.99 from Peachtree, and till July 6th, there's 25% off!

Have any of you used this combination before? Or just the Router Raizer itself? There are two models; RZ 100 and the RZ 200. I haven't been able to find any data from users - just what the manufacturer says on their web site. Can anybody help to give me that warm, fuzzy feeling before I go out and buy this thing, install it in my virgin Triton, install them in my virgin Rockler table, throw in a 3-1/2" panel raiser, hit On button and push some stock into the spinning mix and mess with with the height adjustment some only to find out it's not what I'd hoped for?

By the way, this is my first post and I'm glad to be here!

hoping for the best from the best,
Bob


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Bought It!*

Well, I can't say I'm happy with the replies I've received - ZERO - but I ordered the product anyway. 

When it gets here and I install it, I'll report back to benefit someone and fill in the rest of ya's for this inexpensive ($89.99 minus 25% from Peachtree) above-table raiser for plunge routers.

Bob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bob,

I am terribly sorry to see that your post did not receive any replies. This is highly unusual.

First off.... A big welcome to the forum. I am sure you will enjoy your visits and hope you will not let this 1st post sour your view of us.

As for the Router Raizer, I had one on a Hatichi 12V before I sold it to BJ and I really was pleased with it. My bones have a few too many years to enjoy bending and stretching trying to adjust bit heights from below. From the responses I saw from BJ, I think he has been very pleased with it as well. I think you are going to like it and feel that it was a good investment. Please let us know after you get it installed.


----------



## Sliderule (Dec 15, 2008)

I too have one of the large Triton routers. I have a home-built table and just took out the plunge spring before mounting it to the plate. So far, that's worked fine but I'd be interested in how the lift works for you.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Bob and welcome to the router forum --Late, seems you first posted July 1 and none of us replied till now. I would like you to think this doesn't always happen and it doesn't but it did to you so I offer up my apologies and hope you will hang in with us.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bob156235 said:


> Don't want to reach under my Rockler table to raise the bits in my Triton 3-1/4 HP, so was thinking of the Router Raizer - a spindle mechanism that replaces the one in the plunge router for use in or out of a table. It comes with a spin handle for above table bit height adjustment. And best of all, it's only $89.99 from Peachtree, and till July 6th, there's 25% off!
> 
> By the way, this is my first post and I'm glad to be here!
> 
> ...


Trust me to spot this too late!

How did it work out? I'm thinking of getting a Router Raizer, again for the Triton.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

The Raizer is everything it is advertised to be. It seems very stout and smoothly operates. It was well worth the price - $67.49 from Peachtree during a 25% Off sale.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Peter, you may be able to make one yourself.I have got a triton mf001 and I think 1/4 steel rod or dowel would do the job.Make a small handle for the top and your done.Regards.......AL ps drill a small hole one end and slot to take mechanism


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Al Robins said:


> Peter, you may be able to make one yourself.I have got a triton mf001 and I think 1/4 steel rod or dowel would do the job.Make a small handle for the top and your done.Regards.......AL ps drill a small hole one end and slot to take mechanism


I was half considering this. The handle could be a spare 1/4" or 3/8" speed handle working on a square end. Be nice to get some dimensions.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Peter,your on the right track.You may need to make a small bush where it goes through the router plate,stop the wobbles.Personally,I just sit on a coke crate and adjust.Let us know how you get on,.............AL


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Eagle America are currently doing them at $66.99 so I've ordered one.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry! I meant to add this Router Accessories - Router Raizer-Rz100


----------

